# Hi, i am BBW from Russia!



## Sweetty (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello! I am russian BBW. My name Svetlana.
I like be BBW, but i have several problems.
People in my country (Russia) have an obsession with thinness!
More russian girls and womens there have overweight, but follow a eternal diet!
And my mother always say me - "you very fat, my poor baby"


----------



## ecogeek (Oct 16, 2015)

Welcome! My next big vacation will be to Russia! It looks very beautiful. People all over are obsessed with being thin I think. Are people kind there?


----------



## Sweetty (Oct 16, 2015)

ecogeek said:


> Welcome! My next big vacation will be to Russia! It looks very beautiful. People all over are obsessed with being thin I think. Are people kind there?


Welcome to Russia! Vacation in my country - really very good idea  
But Russia not-tolerant country now - and for overweight girls too 
Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## ecogeek (Oct 16, 2015)

Your english is good, I understand well. Is it dangerous to visit or are people just rude? I am OK with rude. I have been to China. The buildings are very beautiful in Russia. I would like to take the train.


----------



## Sweetty (Oct 16, 2015)

No, not dangerous to visit, do not worry. Russia have more fat admirers, but there may not be many mens who are open about liking big girls. And this fat admirers not can be "coming-out", hehe. Very sad, but there is a lot of pressure and suppress individuality  And are people rude, this is true.


----------



## ecogeek (Oct 16, 2015)

I understand. People suppress their feelings on this a lot everywhere. I guess that is what these forums are for! Thanks for the chat, I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## BernardZGrate (Oct 16, 2015)

Welcome to the show! You are in good company here


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 16, 2015)

You're a cutie


----------



## Sweetty (Oct 16, 2015)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> You're a cutie



Many thanks! I appreciate all your kind words, my new friends


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome Miss! I hope to someday visit Russia and wish all the best. There's lots of lovely people here.

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## liberator18 (Nov 17, 2015)

Sweetty said:


> No, not dangerous to visit, do not worry. Russia have more fat admirers, but there may not be many mens who are open about liking big girls. And this fat admirers not can be "coming-out", hehe. Very sad, but there is a lot of pressure and suppress individuality  And are people rude, this is true.



Hi! I am from Russia too. Russia is giant country, I live in middle north part, at Izhevsk. Izhevsk is 1300km to east from Moskow, and here are live great people! Helpful, smart, hospitable, carring for other. They never have dirty loud talk at the streets. If you know Eurovision band "Buranovskie Babushki", they are from Udmurt Republic, Izhevsk. Rude people live only at southern Russia. At same cold part of country(especially Udmurt republic) live very warm, great people) Fat shaming I never see here, ost part of adult people have little overweight) Fat shaming made only single kids and some stupid grannies, like everywere) Sorry my English too)


----------



## nadiledc (Nov 19, 2015)

I was to visit Russia some years ago... but too cold for me, I'm from Brazil.


----------



## Sweetty (Dec 3, 2015)

liberator18 said:


> Hi! I am from Russia too. Russia is giant country, I live in middle north part, at Izhevsk. Izhevsk is 1300km to east from Moskow, and here are live great people! Helpful, smart, hospitable, carring for other. They never have dirty loud talk at the streets. If you know Eurovision band "Buranovskie Babushki", they are from Udmurt Republic, Izhevsk. Rude people live only at southern Russia. At same cold part of country(especially Udmurt republic) live very warm, great people) Fat shaming I never see here, ost part of adult people have little overweight) Fat shaming made only single kids and some stupid grannies, like everywere) Sorry my English too)


Many thanks for your nice words, this is really very good for me  Yes, i live at southern Russia.


----------



## Becky (Dec 13, 2015)

Sweetty said:


> No, not dangerous to visit, do not worry. Russia have more BBW fat admirers, but there may not be many mens who are open about liking big girls. And this fat admirers not can be "coming-out", hehe. Very sad, but there is a lot of pressure and suppress individuality  And are people rude, this is true.



I have seen many people posting questions like "what kind of people will like fat/plus size girls?" "I like big girls, am I weird?" And I just want to say that bigger girls are just normal girls like any other girls.


----------



## fatcat00f (Dec 15, 2015)

&#1055;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;, &#1057;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;! )))


----------



## Sweetty (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello again  This is my new pics, i bigger now


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 30, 2016)

Sweetty said:


> Hello again  This is my new pics, i bigger now



You're so adorable


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2016)

Sweetty said:


> Hello again  This is my new pics, i bigger now




Beautiful- and I love the outfits!!


----------



## JolieRonde (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello, european friend , i'm from France, do not worry, in France women are obsessed by diet and thiness too.There is not much big girls here, but well i am one of them and not ashamed of it.
Your pictures are cute.I love this black outfit.I love black clothes, not because it makes me look less fat but becaise i found it "classe" like we say in France .


----------



## Peter Paul (Jul 1, 2016)

Those new pics are great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sweetty (Jul 2, 2016)

Many thanks for your good words, my new friends! This is really very impotent for me! I feel that with a your assistance i am might produce a good work


----------



## bdiazz (Jul 4, 2016)

would you be interested in visit me in the U.S?:kiss2:


----------



## sebastian1973 (Jul 4, 2016)

hello svetlana, you're a very pretty woman do not know what they're missing in your country with a fat woman, fat women are very affectionate, and are very, very nice, you're one of them, I would like to know more about you .. ...


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 15, 2019)

Sweetty said:


> Many thanks for your good words, my new friends! This is really very impotent for me! I feel that with a your assistance i am might produce a good work


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 15, 2019)

Greetings to you dear future friend. When you are ready, please shoot me some lines and in order to work on your trip. Am in the real estate business and believe you will be in good hand.
KISS


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 16, 2019)

This is most recent time she posted, three years ago, and she's not been on Dims for 2 years, so I wouldn't get your hopes up too much, hah.


----------



## landshark (Apr 16, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> This is most recent time she posted, three years ago, and she's not been on Dims for 2 years, so I wouldn't get your hopes up too much, hah.



Oh don’t be such a buzz kill!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 16, 2019)

I am guilty of posting to an old thread without really looking at the date. Sadly.


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 16, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I am guilty of posting to an old thread without really looking at the date. Sadly.



And the next time it happens into the stockade with ye. Moderators get no special treatment and anyway I need to do SOMETHING
with my excess vegetables.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 16, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> And the next time it happens into the stockade with ye. Moderators get no special treatment and anyway I need to do SOMETHING
> with my excess vegetables.


Yikes! I'd better be on my P's and Q's then.

*Although a little spanking wouldn't be a bad thing for a bad boy*


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 16, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Yikes! I'd better be on my P's and Q's then.
> 
> *Although a little spanking wouldn't be a bad thing for a bad boy*



<Orders a paddle off Amazon>


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 16, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> <Orders a paddle off Amazon>


Oooooooh! I'm getting chills just thinking about it.


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 16, 2019)

It's got those holes to help with aerodynamics!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 16, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> View attachment 132236


I figure a few stinging swats will be well worth the reward.

*Oh I am so bad!*


----------



## landshark (Apr 16, 2019)

@LizzieJones @BigElectricKat 

Ok you two, I’m just gonna say it: get a room already!


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 17, 2019)

happily_married said:


> @LizzieJones @BigElectricKat
> 
> Ok you two, I’m just gonna say it: get a room already!




We were until we heard at that particular hotel you
can check out any time you like but you can never leave.

I've heard the pink champagne on ice is quite good.


----------



## landshark (Apr 17, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> We were until we heard at that particular hotel you
> can check out any time you like but you can never leave.
> 
> I've heard the pink champagne on ice is quite good.



Don’t get me started. Probably one of the best songs to come out of the 1970s!


----------



## Sweetty (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello again


----------

